# New to me PowerShift project



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Will an 824 Powershift with a hole in the side of the block fit well into the back of a Pacifica van? Yup, no problem. And so a project begins....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1, There BROTHER GIBBS. :wavetowel2: Where did you get It?????????? was it that 1 for 50 bucks???????????*


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *MAZEL TOV on that 1, There BROTHER GIBBS. :wavetowel2: Where did you get It?????????? was it that 1 for 50 bucks???????????*


Yes that was the one. Guy actually sold it to me for $40. That's what he had it priced at on Offerup, a craigslist style app. She's a bit beat up but I just wanted one of the old rascals.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well that's one way to splice in a fuel shut off :facepalm_zpsdj194qh :facepalm_zpsdj194qh It will have a better life with you and a new engine. Thank you for buying it I kept looking at it and trying not to call the guy.
I finally broke down and scrapped three snow blowers and a mower. I need to finish some of my projects and get them listed. Just too many and not enough room.

.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well that's one way to splice in a fuel shut off :facepalm_zpsdj194qh :facepalm_zpsdj194qh It will have a better life with you and a new engine. Thank you for buying it I kept looking at it and trying not to call the guy.
> I finally broke down and scrapped three snow blowers and a mower. I need to finish some of my projects and get them listed. Just too many and not enough room.
> 
> .


She sat in the back of my van for about 16 hours because I had to wait for a neighbor to help me lift her out. The whole time I kept thinking fuel was going to leak out into the van and the wife was gonna be PO'd. I lucked out on that. 

I hope to try and get that 5.5 hp Chonda on it that I have laying around. If not, will hopefully do a Pred.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

You won't regret this project.....I have only Tec's on the Powershifts, but I love the Chondras on my Ariens! Actually I just remembered I got a big Briggs in the 32 in Powershift....it's my favorite in the Toro's


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

So there are some issues in the pulley department on a tecumseh Powershift. The key is built into the pulley and the distance between the shivs is different than a standard 524. Makes using a sleeve difficult. May have to search for a healthy 8 hp tecumseh.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just go online or Tractor supply and get a couple of pulleys that are the right diameter and shaft size....no biggie.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Appears to have a bit of excessive wobble\looseness in the trans input pulley. Me thinks I'm pulling a Powershift tranny apart. Hopefully just a front hub or bearing. Prices not too bad at Toro website. Almost $1200 for a complete trans ain't gonna happen.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Yikes, $1200. That's alot of $40 used machines.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've rebuilt several of those Trannies......get the service manual...look at the tutorial that one of out members put online...I think his member name is Sblg41 or something like that.


----------

